# I Give Up on Divinity Candy!!



## MuranoJo (Dec 21, 2011)

Today I wasted about 6 hours on three different batches of divinity--all 3 turned out like taffy.  This time I followed a Paula Deen recipe which had 5-star ratings from almost all reviewers.

Followed instructions to the 'T'--used a candy thermometer, poured slowly with a fine thread into beaten eggwhites, etc.  Was a sunny day, not that humid. Used my Kitchenaid stand mixer.

Paula recommends using a thermometer for more reliability, instead of the cold water hard ball test.  All I can figure is my thermometer is off.

Over the past 5 years or so, I've tried about 10 batches and have only had luck on maybe the first 2.


----------



## Tia (Dec 22, 2011)

That is discouraging. Think I had a microwave recipe that I used a few years ago that turned out fine, used the cold water test not a thermometer.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 15, 2012)

I was going to post that I'm planning to try divinity candy again this year, but this time with a new recipe.  Then I discovered by locating this old thread that my 'new recipe' is exactly what I tried last year.  OMG.  
I'm losing it.

Oh, well, I read through all the comments regarding Paula Deen's recipe and found a few who said they applied ice packs to the bowl to cool it & that seemed to work.

Just one more try...


----------



## sstug (Dec 17, 2012)

My sister is the candy maker (her homemade carmels are the best!) and she's joined me in Cancun the last 2 years and made them for me there...but this doesn't get her off the hook for sending me another batch for Christmas...)  This year she brought a new thermometer and tested it in boiling water and it seemed fine.  But when making the carmels the temp would not rise to medium or hard ball, despite the fact that the cold water test indicated they were done.  So it most definitely could be your thermometer. I think the trick is to learn how to tell the right temperature just by experience using both an accurate thermometer and the cold water test.  A couple of things I've learned from her is to make sure the cold water stays cold enough - add an ice cube to keep it cold.  And sometimes even seconds can count when the candy is almost done...wait an extra 5 seconds and it may be too hard.  She knows just whern to grab the pan off the burner as the candy is starting to stick or burn (and when to stir real fast to prevent this).  If yours are turning to taffy (meaning too hard) then it sounds to me like you are overcooking just a bit.  I hope you find the magic touch.  It's a lot harder than they make it look...


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement, sstug.

I was holding off until I could get a photo to post here, but I'm happy to announce SUCCESS!  Yes, indeed, the problem was the two old thermometers I had.  (I hope Scoop isn't reading this, LOL.)

Had a rare somewhat sunny day today, and ran to the store for more walnuts and pecans before I started.  On a whim, I grabbed a cheapo $2.99 candy thermometer and tested it against the two older ones I had.  Gasp!  The older ones registered a full 40 degrees lower!  (So, yes, I was definitely cooking the syrup too long.) I went with the readings on the new one, and spent about 5 hours making 3 different batches, all a little different.  So now I have plenty for my gift baskets.  

I'll try to load a photo tomorrow.


----------



## heathpack (Dec 18, 2012)

muranojo said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, sstug.
> 
> I was holding off until I could get a photo to post here, but I'm happy to announce SUCCESS!  Yes, indeed, the problem was the two old thermometers I had.  (I hope Scoop isn't reading this, LOL.)
> 
> ...



Nice!

Now we need pics, a recipe and an explaination of what divinity is.  Because you know I'll want to make it now...

H


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 18, 2012)

Here's a photo of yesterday's results:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The three versions are Regular with walnuts, Regular with pecans, and Peppermint with walnuts.  (The peppermint version for some reason has a bit of a different texture, perhaps due to the extract I added, but they're yummy.)

I haven't quite mastered the talent of dropping them so that they've got a beautiful swirl at the top.  

H:  Divinity is sinful as it's basically sugar, corn syrup, water, egg whites and vanilla or other extract.   However, when done correctly, it's a wonderful sweet, airy delicacy.  (It is probably also one of the more challenging candies to get right, IMO.)  I have several folks on my gift list who always request this--so this year they'll finally get their wishes.

Edited to add the recipe:  From Paula Deen--"Mama's Divinity"


----------



## heathpack (Dec 18, 2012)

muranojo said:


> Here's a photo of yesterday's results:  Christmas Divinity 2012
> 
> The three versions are Regular with walnuts, Regular with pecans, and Peppermint with walnuts.  (The peppermint version for some reason has a bit of a different texture, perhaps due to the extract I added, but they're yummy.)
> 
> ...



 can't get the link to work.

H


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 19, 2012)

heathpack said:


> can't get the link to work.
> 
> H



H, I fixed the link in my message above.  Boy, the photo is 'really in your face' isn't it?  Sure highlights the flaws, LOL. 
Thx for letting me know the link was not working.


----------



## pittle (Dec 19, 2012)

*Looks Yummy!*

Wow Muranojo - that looks great!  I have never made divinity because it seemed to difficult to make.  I may have to try your recipe, but will make a point of buying a new candy thermometer first.


----------



## heathpack (Dec 19, 2012)

Mmmmm.

Looks good!

H


----------



## hintok (Dec 19, 2012)

*Looks Good*

These look so good, I want to try making them.  I make caramels with pecans every Christmas and love divinity, but always thought it would be too dificult.  Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 20, 2012)

Pittle,
Hope you give it a try and I'd love to hear how they turn out!
If you have a Kitchenaid stand mixer, it really is much easier.  To me, the toughest part (after you make sure your thermometer is working right so you get the syrup to the right stage, LOL) is the steady, slow pouring of the syrup into the eggwhites.  

Next is knowing when it's time to stop mixing the candy.  For instance, I probably could have stopped beating mine a minute or two earlier.  You can see in the photo that some of the divinity is drier and kinda craggy looking, which tells me it may have been just a bit too dry.

However, it held its shape and it tastes yummy, so that's good enough for me.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 20, 2012)

hintok said:


> These look so good, I want to try making them.  I make caramels with pecans every Christmas and love divinity, but always thought it would be too dificult.  Thanks for the recipe.



Homemade caramels with pecans--wow, one of my favorites!
A friend makes these every year and they are so wonderful (and also quite a bit of work).


----------



## pjrose (Dec 20, 2012)

heathpack said:


> Nice!
> 
> Now we need pics, a recipe and an explaination of what divinity is.  Because you know I'll want to make it now...
> 
> H



You'll need a Divinity Maker from Williams Sonoma LOL!


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 21, 2012)

Too funny, PJ.

H must have a pantry the size of my kitchen for storing her kitchen gadgets.


----------



## Tia (Dec 21, 2012)

Yum I see no flaws as looks great!



muranojo said:


> H, I fixed the link in my message above.  Boy, the photo is 'really in your face' isn't it?  Sure highlights the flaws, LOL.
> Thx for letting me know the link was not working.


----------



## MelBay (Dec 21, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!!  I have bombed on Fudge for several years, and I believe a Christmas miracle occurred at our house this year.  The fudge is creamy, just the right consistency, and melts in your mouth - I usually have trouble with it being gritty (sugar isn't adequately melted).

I felt like Martha Stewart.  I can see my butt growing daily.  :ignore:


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 22, 2012)

Congrats on your fudge success this year, Mel.

I've posted a great fudge 'no-fail' recipe on PJ's 'Oh Fudge' thread.
Today I tried a peanut butter fudge recipe...haven't tasted it yet, but it seems to have set up.  Hoping it doesn't have the crystallized sugar effect.

That's it for me with the candy and cookies.  Now I'm on to making homemade blue cheese dressing and smoked salmon spread for gifts.  And that will be 'it' for foodie gifts.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 22, 2012)

Jo, just drop any of that stuff at the house & it won't go to waste. I might be able to reciprocate with store bought macadamia nuts after we get home.  blue cheese is good too, but DW won't get any- nor want it either. Jim


----------



## heathpack (Dec 22, 2012)

pjrose said:


> You'll need a Divinity Maker from Williams Sonoma LOL!



A package arrived at the house today.  Mr. H made me go in the other room so that I would not even see it.  There is only one item on my list with unique dimensions.  No, not a WS Divinity Maker- a pizza steel.  We're going to Pizza Town!  (I think.)

H


----------



## pjrose (Dec 22, 2012)

MelBay said:


> Beautiful!!!!!  I have bombed on Fudge for several years, and I believe a Christmas miracle occurred at our house this year.  The fudge is creamy, just the right consistency, and melts in your mouth - I usually have trouble with it being gritty (sugar isn't adequately melted).
> 
> I felt like Martha Stewart.  I can see my butt growing daily.  :ignore:



What Fudge recipe did you use, Mel?


----------



## MelBay (Dec 22, 2012)

> What Fudge recipe did you use, Mel?



I used the one on the back of the Marshmallow Fluff jar.  I know it's supposed to be fool proof, but this fool has managed to screw it up many times.  Not this year though!


----------



## pjrose (Dec 22, 2012)

MelBay said:


> I used the one on the back of the Marshmallow Fluff jar.  I know it's supposed to be fool proof, but this fool has managed to screw it up many times.  Not this year though!



Thanks for putting it on the Fudge thread 

I've read that the recipe on the jar has changed, so maybe that's why your results changed


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 22, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Jo, just drop any of that stuff at the house & it won't go to waste. I might be able to reciprocate with store bought macadamia nuts after we get home.  blue cheese is good too, but DW won't get any- nor want it either. Jim



Jim,

I'll be sure to drop off any leftovers.  

Today I made the blue cheese dressing and it was absolutely fabulous!  Got the blue cheese (Point Reyes) from this Woot-off in October and held it without opening all this time because I wanted to make the dressing gifts.  (Used the recipe posted in the Woot thread.)
The cheese was still in great shape and actually had a stale date that goes to March.  

I intend to get some out to go with crackers on Christmas Eve.


----------

